# nonogram = εικονόσταυρο



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

*Nonograms* είναι αυτού του είδους οι γρίφοι. Η λέξη προέρχεται από το όνομα του ιάπωνα δημιουργού τους Non Ishida. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια, στην ελληνική αγορά των περιοδικών με σταυρόλεξα, σουντόκου κλπ, κυκλοφορούν με το όνομα *εικονόσταυρα*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Αν δεν μας το έλεγες, εγώ δεν θα τα πάντρευα ποτέ (ιδίως για όσο διάστημα δεν θα γνώριζα κανένα από τα δύο :) ). Χαραμίσαμε την ευκαιρία του εύκολου λογοπαίγνιου που κάνει το _νονόγραμμα_, αν και ποιος ξέρει τι θα έβαζε ο νους μας με τον _νονό_ μπροστά.

Παλιά ήμουν λάτρης της ASCII art, της τέχνης ASCII, ιδιαίτερα όταν ήταν typewriter art. Θυμάμαι ότι με είχε εντυπωσιάσει τόσο πολύ ένα τέτοιο πορτρέτο της Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό που το είχα αναπαραγάγει στη γραφομηχανή μου, γράμμα γράμμα. Έψαξα τώρα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Και δεν εννοώ αυτό (κάντε Control — για να μικρύνει η εικόνα) .


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Παλιά ήμουν λάτρης της ASCII art, της τέχνης ASCII, ιδιαίτερα όταν ήταν typewriter art. Θυμάμαι ότι με είχε εντυπωσιάσει τόσο πολύ ένα τέτοιο πορτρέτο της Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό που το είχα αναπαραγάγει στη γραφομηχανή μου, γράμμα γράμμα.


Αφού σου άρεσε αυτή η τέχνη, γιατί δεν έκανες κανένα κέντημα, να σου μείνει κιόλας; Δηλαδή, σε τι διαφέρει η typewriter art από το κέντημα; Εντάξει, το κέντημα δεν είναι αρρενωπό.


----------

